# why is my baby goat urinating red!!!!



## eridd (Oct 20, 2013)

why is my 2-3 month baby goat urinating red 
she has also been bloating with the red urine
what is it?
what can i do to stop it?
what is it coursed by?

 :sad:
Plz help!! any info will be helpful
thanks


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It could be copper toxicity, a uterine infection, several things... We need more information.

How is it acting? Is it eating and behaving normally? Temperature?


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is she still on the momma, bottle feeding or on water? Is she drinking well?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you are feeding water to her through a bottle ? If so stop. Feeding a baby goat too much water causes Hemoglobinuria which is water toxcity...here is an artcle to read on that

http://goat-link.com/content/view/198/33/#.UmPX_5Rxte4

another causes is called "red Water" caused by Liver fluke worm

http://goat-link.com/content/view/152/171/1/2/#.UmPYzJRxte4


----------



## eridd (Oct 20, 2013)

the baby is bottle fed we give her two full bottle a day and also feeding her through the bottle with water she has been drinking well and acting quiet normal but i have see her chewing on her cud and bloated is that normal


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Stop bottle feeding her water, only bottle feed milk. In a mild case, it will go away on it's own. And is the milk you're feeding replacer or real milk? Are you watering down her bottles?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Bottle feeding baby goats water can cause this.
http://goat-link.com/content/view/198/214/#.UmRQjlOz6Ck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, stop the water bottles, the kid is getting enough through milk feeding alone.


----------

